# Civil Service List



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

I received a card in the mail and signed a list for a town. Does this mean that I am off of the lists for the other 3 towns that received my score? I just want to double check. Thanks.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

ejk..not untill you get hired...


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Vin,

You holding out on me?!?! Good luck bud! I'll give you a buzz this week.


----------

